# Toboggan Slides



## Kawi_T

I'm trying to capture the toboggan slides at Swallow Cliff in a cool way.  Not having any luck though.  These are old and rumor has it will be demo'ed soon.  Would love to hear any advice.  Here are 2 quick pics that I took and the last one is an old pic that I found on the net.  Sorry about the picture sizes, I'm going to start going smaller.


----------



## Jbs

i think you need more snow....


----------



## ScottS

Looks like fun!


----------



## MichaelRyanSD

IMO...to really capture that picture your going for, you should try and keep in mind some of the things that make up those slides....like the fact that they are old...

so use B&W to give it aged appearance...

You could also shoot it off center during sunset and somehow that could represent their end of existence


----------



## roentarre

Great shots


----------



## Pinus strobus

Maybe you could do something like in your second photo, looking down the slide giving the photo a feeling of what its like to go down the slide.


----------



## Passion4Film

Very cool pics!

Where is this? I'm in the Chicago burbs too.


----------



## m1a1fan

Passion4Film said:


> Very cool pics!
> 
> Where is this? I'm in the Chicago burbs too.


 
Palos Park I believe.


----------



## Kawi_T

Approx.  Rt. 83 and Rt 45 (LaGrange Ave).  Some very nice scenery to take pictures of.  If anyone plans on going out there, let me know and I'll go too.
Tom


----------



## sfpczar

I shot this over 20 yrs ago.  There was a heavy snow on Friday night.  It was not cold enough to sled, but the Ranger let me in to take this and other photos of the runs.


----------

